
Soviet Defector Yuri Bezmenov Explains Ideological Subversion - rglover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLdDmeyMJls
======
mensetmanusman
The future of warfare is ideological. Since the presence of nukes prevents a
large scale hot war due to MAD, the only alternative is to hope that your
opponent defeats themselves.

This can only happen through the spread of ‘bad’ ideas that lead to action.

------
cjones26
I think everyone should watch this as it really is reflected in what's
occurring today.

------
me_me_me
There are some interesting points in there but also a lot of BS.

I mean for one how can you trust him not practicing subversion himself.

It feels like he is proposing a state that is concretely tied down to whatever
current stable that state is in and staying there forever.

Any change can be considered a foreign subversive action.

Another point of criticism is that is USSR taught those lessons to its people
then how come they literally fell into that trap, resulting in break up of
USSR.

